# Brushed Stria Finish on Ceiling and Beams



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Client is having Kitchen Remodeled ... The adjacent room is the Family Room... We were asked to Glaze the Beams and Ceiling to go with the Color Scheme . All areas Primed ,then Basecoated.... Laura Glazed all areas with a Soft Stria Finish... Then just Painting a Metallic Paint on the Bolts and Metal Plates to Compliment the Brushed Nickel Door Handles.... A Very Basic Finish,,but done well. Should be done Tomorrow .

Very hard to see as it is Very Subtle... I will take a close up of the Sample/ Finish...

















































Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice. Good thing you can just chug along on one or two boards at a time.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Finished today... We may be asked to do a few more areas ...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Nice. Good thing you can just chug along on one or two boards at a time.


Thanks...

Yes, even the Longest Beam 20 or 25 feet, was not to Difficult . Just needed to keep a Wet Edge and Gradate so as to keep Strait... Unlike many Wall Glazes that allow no time to Stop until you reach the Corner ! Now were on the Hunt for a new Glaze as our Favorite one was Discontinued ...

Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, which one was that? I was assuming you were using oil since you had a mask on.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Oh, which one was that? I was assuming you were using oil since you had a mask on.


Modern Masters Extender Glaze .... We have used that since about 2003 or so...... Mask / Respirator used for Spraying Waterbase Primer / Basecoat ..... 
Most of our Glazeing is in Waterbase... Maybe some Furniture Finishes still in Oil.



Michael Tust


----------

